# Moving Costs



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

We are planning a move to Spain in around 2 years time (just inland from the Nerja area). Need to now seriously think about how much we will need for the actual move. Can anyone give an indication of the cost of using an international moving company from UK to Spain. Thanks for your help. Lesley


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LesleyL said:


> We are planning a move to Spain in around 2 years time (just inland from the Nerja area). Need to now seriously think about how much we will need for the actual move. Can anyone give an indication of the cost of using an international moving company from UK to Spain. Thanks for your help. Lesley



How long is a piece of string?? We moved our belongings but no furniture and I think it cost around £2000 that was four years ago. I would say the total amount to set up in Spain - moving, flights, two dogs, two kids, up front rent, deposits etc was around £4000. We rented a furnished place, so we didnt have to worry about that, but we did have to buy a car, which was extra

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LesleyL said:


> We are planning a move to Spain in around 2 years time (just inland from the Nerja area). Need to now seriously think about how much we will need for the actual move. Can anyone give an indication of the cost of using an international moving company from UK to Spain. Thanks for your help. Lesley


hi

there will be other posters who have done this fairly recently with furnir¡ture etc., but like jojo, when we came over (8.5 years ago) we brought little in the way of 'stuff' & rented furnished

if you have a look to the right of this page you'll see a link called Get International Move Quotes, or you might think about one-way self-drive van hire


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've posted elsewhere about this so I'll try to summarise: 
costs have surely risen since we left the UK for Prague over seven years ago so I can't give an opinion as to cost.
What I will say is this: whatever you do, use a well-known international removal company such as Pickfords, Crown or AGS. 
Beware of cheaper local firms who will ship your stuff to a Channel port then hand it over to what is probably the cheapest sub-contractor they can find. These outfits can be rank amateurs.
We used such a company when we moved to Prague, I think we paid around £4500 but we had a lot of furniture and personal belongings.
We learnt our lesson and used AGS to move from Prague to Spain. Highly recommended.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents moved from SOuthampton to Nerja last year and it cost around £3,500 for their belongings and another £500 for their car. They used Pickfords


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for all your help with this - esp. the advice to use a well known company. We are looking to buy a property before we get there - so will need to be moving all our furniture etc. Will probably be doing a one way van hire as well with last minute stuff - and the dog!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

LesleyL said:


> Thanks for all your help with this - esp. the advice to use a well known company. We are looking to buy a property before we get there - so will need to be moving all our furniture etc. Will probably be doing a one way van hire as well with last minute stuff - and the dog!


One of the important benefits of using a specialist international removals company is that you usually get the same guys wrapping/packing/
loading and unwrapping/unpacking/unloading.

After our first dire experience of moving from the UK to the CR with a local company, it was strangely quite comforting to see the Czech-plated vehicles roll up outside our house and the same guys who had spent two days packing our stuff in Prague get out of the cabs to greet us.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

LesleyL said:


> We are planning a move to Spain in around 2 years time (just inland from the Nerja area). Need to now seriously think about how much we will need for the actual move. Can anyone give an indication of the cost of using an international moving company from UK to Spain. Thanks for your help. Lesley


Hi there, we moved from Herefordshire, so not far from where you are now to South East Spain 15 months ago. We didn't bring too much furniture with us although some ie bed settee, bed, 2 settees,and lots of furniture for the terraces,but we bought lots and lots of boxes about 200,and also a motorbike! Our move cost us £5.500 some quoted us over £7.000 and Pickfords quote was laughable!Approx cost is £110-£120 per cubic metre!
After saying all of this it was the best thing we ever did!we just love our life here.
All the best for your future move to Spain x :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there, we moved from Herefordshire, so not far from where you are now to South East Spain 15 months ago. We didn't bring too much furniture with us although some ie bed settee, bed, 2 settees,and lots of furniture for the terraces,but we bought lots and lots of boxes about 200,and also a motorbike! Our move cost us £5.500 some quoted us over £7.000 and Pickfords quote was laughable!Approx cost is £110-£120 per cubic metre!
> After saying all of this it was the best thing we ever did!we just love our life here.
> All the best for your future move to Spain x :clap2:



Oh yes, you are right. There are indeed huge differences in quotes. Sometimes you can get lucky and find a less expensive company that will move your stuff with no problems whatsoever.


We found Pickfords quote to be slightly OTT compared to Crown and AGS. We did use Pickfords when we moved to a house a few km away within the Czech Republic but their quote for our move to Spain was more expensive than the other two for no extra service - in fact AGS offered as free 'extra' a cleaning service to clean up the house we had moved from.

But my point still stands: that some cheaper companies use subcontractors and it's good to be forewarned about that. Of course some of these subcontractors may themselves be local removal companies of good reputation.
Sometimes I have to remind myself that not everywhere is like the Czech Republic where overall business standards are low and customer service on the western European model is extremely rare.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

LesleyL said:


> Thanks for all your help with this - esp. the advice to use a well known company. * We are looking to buy a property before we get there* - so will need to be moving all our furniture etc. Will probably be doing a one way van hire as well with last minute stuff - and the dog!


Think long and hard about buying, prices are still falling. Rent for a couple of years would be safer. Today's 'bargain price' house could be next years 'house you can't sell'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bob_bob said:


> Think long and hard about buying, prices are still falling. Rent for a couple of years would be safer. Today's 'bargain price' house could be next years 'house you can't sell'



Very true. I read on a City forum that house prices are expected to fall by a further 35% over the next few years.

Why this precise figure I know not...


----------

